# April Art Thread



## heinous seamus (Apr 16, 2012)

I started a new art class tonight. I was kinda the teacher's pet, she loved my drawing and stuck it up on the wall for everyone to see


----------



## wayward bob (Apr 17, 2012)

that's fab seamus 

i'm making books atm


----------



## Miss Caphat (Apr 17, 2012)

heinous seamus said:


> I started a new art class tonight. I was kinda the teacher's pet, she loved my drawing and stuck it up on the wall for everyone to see


 



I don't blame her, that's very good, especially the way you used the white paint (?) background as part of the composition


----------

